# Nesting ducks



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

JBooth said:


> The red cedar is full of new ducks and geese. The geese are pretty big. Baby ducks appear to be 1-2 weeks old. They've lost a lot of the yellow already. Momma had a dozen with her.


They'd better be careful...there are some big Northerns in the Red Cedar


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

wavie said:


> Success. Just a couple of hours old. Unfortunately these cold mornings and nights dont bode well for the ducklings/gosslings. To celebrate we went out and bought all 3 boys mentor licenses.


very cool wavie. thanks for update/pic's.


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## lastflighttaxidermy (Jul 12, 2010)

Just saw some baby woodies behind the house. Little puff balls.


----------



## HoytAlphaMax32 (Nov 10, 2009)

Snapped this pic yesterday. Tried to get a pic of the bling on the leg of one of the geese but the scooted over the little hill too quick!










Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

looks like the flats had a good hatch this year (finally). lil fuzzies all over teh place.


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

HoytAlphaMax32 said:


> Snapped this pic yesterday. Tried to get a pic of the bling on the leg of one of the geese but the scooted over the little hill too quick!
> 
> View attachment 17503
> 
> ...


Is this in Allendale? That pond looks awful familiar...


----------



## AR34 (Jun 18, 2008)

wavie said:


> Success. Just a couple of hours old. Unfortunately these cold mornings and nights dont bode well for the ducklings/gosslings. To celebrate we went out and bought all 3 boys mentor licenses.


Very cool Wavie!!! counted 22 goslings in the Pasture!! should be a good youth hunt!!


----------



## HoytAlphaMax32 (Nov 10, 2009)

Michiganoutdoorsman


You're good...


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

HoytAlphaMax32 said:


> Michiganoutdoorsman
> 
> 
> You're good...
> ...


I live in the neighborhood behind it and had permission on that wheat field right next to it. I actually shot a band out of there this year haha


----------

